# "The Soloist" - a moving story about a man & his music



## Sid James

The other week, I got a DVD of the 2009 movie _*The Soloist*_, with Jamie Foxx and Robert Downey Jnr. It was based on the friendship which developed between a Los Angeles journalist, Steve Lopez and a homeless man, Nathaniel Anthony Ayers who used to study at the Julliard School but dropped out after developing paranoid schizophrenia. This movie was based upon a true story.

Here is a clip of the movie trailer below, as well as a 60 minutes television report on the "real life" characters. The movie was chock full of the music of Beethoven, who is Ayers' favourite composer. I found this to be one of the most moving stories I've seen on film in years.


----------

